# Bearded dragon and sleep time



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

my beardie for the past 2 nights has gone for its sleep position where it looks for a place to sleep for the night ether 845pm or 9pm, problem is my room temp dropsd to around 71f which im told is ok for night time beardie but... i dont turn the light and heat off untill around 1030-11pm and turn them back on at 7am (8-8 and half hours) because the guy at the shop said even though they are ok with 70F as a night temp longer then 8 hours give or take at that temp isnt good, i was going to switch them off at 9pm and back on at 7am (10 hours) because of what time it goes for a place to sleep.

reguarding its substrate i have tissue paper but, becauses its a problem when feeding it crickets i have bought slate effect lyno tiles but, i hear it at time of its going to bed, trying to dig a hole usually resulying in lay under the tissue paper partly, it wont be able to cos the flooring will not be loose, 

will it cause stress on it trying to dig when theres nothing to dig with?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

No it won't cause stress if it can't dig, a lot of people keep beardies on slate tiles for example. 

As for the heat overnight, they can have a drop as low as 60f so 71f is fine. That's roughly what my temp is and she will go more than 8 hours with heat off depending on the time of year, i gradually change how long heat and lighting is on to go along with the seasons. That will also help come winter if they're over a year old and want to brumate.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

They should have 12-14 hours of heat and light depending on the time of year. 12 hours in winter, 14 in summer. My beardies' light and heat goes on from 8am - 8pm in winter, and 7am - 9pm in summer. I'd suggest turning off the heat and light a lot earlier than you are doing at the moment. He is going to his sleep place/position at the time he is as that is when his bedtime should be, or past it even! Over night temp can drop to 60f safely although 65-70 I believe would be the optimum temperature.

As for the flooring, I would have thought your dragon would get used to having a solid substrate rather than tissue. Mine still scratch as if they are digging even though I removed the sand from their vivariums ages ago!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Mate, a simple 12 hour cycle is perfect for beardies, 12 hours of heat and UV, 12 hours of sleep, the temperature of the tank can naturally decline to as little as 60-65 degrees and cause them no problems, these are desert creatures = extremely hot daytime and extremely chilly nights.

As for the substrate, if it is a loose substrate they may dig under it but they don't care if it's not  mine use to hide under the newspaper before I put them back on sand


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rthompson said:


> Hey Mate, a simple 12 hour cycle is perfect for beardies, 12 hours of heat and UV, 12 hours of sleep, the temperature of the tank can naturally decline to as little as 60-65 degrees and cause them no problems, these are desert creatures = extremely hot daytime and extremely chilly nights.
> 
> As for the substrate, if it is a loose substrate they may dig under it but they don't care if it's not  mine use to hide under the newspaper before I put them back on sand


You don't give longer to simulate summer?


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't no, you don't really have to considering they are born and bred in captivity they have no real issue with not spending an extra 2 hours under a scorching sun, I choose to stick to the 12 hour pattern so as not to mess with their sleeping patterns


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rthompson said:


> I don't no, you don't really have to considering they are born and bred in captivity they have no real issue with not spending an extra 2 hours under a scorching sun, I choose to stick to the 12 hour pattern so as not to mess with their sleeping patterns


But some beardies born and bred in captivity still brumate? Which requires shorter photoperiods and lower heat. Although you don't have to brumate them, it is recommended that if they show signs of wanting to, you should let them.

Surely as keepers we should try to replicate their natural environments as much as possible?


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yes, try to replicate it as much as possible, all I am saying is that the 12 hour cycle is a good balance for them throughout the year 

As for brumation, yes if they show signs of wanting too let them


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rthompson said:


> Oh yes, try to replicate it as much as possible, all I am saying is that the 12 hour cycle is a good balance for them throughout the year
> 
> As for brumation, yes if they show signs of wanting too let them


Replicate it as much as possible, but don't try to replicate their natural photoperiod?

If 12 hours was a good balance throughout the year then why do the vast majority of people on her recommend 12 in the winter and 14 in summer?


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

some people prefer to alter it for the summer, some people even do 10 in the winter and 12 as the summer length, I just plan on sticking to 12 for the time being


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Juzza12 said:


> No it won't cause stress if it can't dig, a lot of people keep beardies on slate tiles for example.
> 
> As for the heat overnight, they can have a drop as low as 60f so 71f is fine. That's roughly what my temp is and she will go more than 8 hours with heat off depending on the time of year, i gradually change how long heat and lighting is on to go along with the seasons. That will also help come winter if they're over a year old and want to brumate.


 when he becomes around 1 year old and starts this brumation during winter months where hes sleepy most of the time should i invest in a heatmat too because of the winter months?


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I'd suggest turning off the heat and light a lot earlier than you are doing at the moment. He is going to his sleep place/position at the time he is as that is when his bedtime should be, or past it even! Over night temp can drop to 60f safely although 65-70 I believe would be the optimum temperature.


so you think if i turn the light off and heat around 9pm and switch on at 7am each time, this will be fine and the 10 hour gap with no extra heating will be ok and wont make it ill or kill it in the long run?

so if its winter 12 hours and summer 14, which would you say we are in now?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> when he becomes around 1 year old and starts this brumation during winter months where hes sleepy most of the time should i invest in a heatmat too because of the winter months?


He may not brumate, mine doesn't. From what i've read up on it some people gradually reduce heat and light and then turn it off completely, others reduce it and leave it on. These is a sticky up the top with more info on brumation


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> so you think if i turn the light off and heat around 9pm and switch on at 7am each time, this will be fine and the 10 hour gap with no extra heating will be ok and wont make it ill or kill it in the long run?
> 
> so if its winter 12 hours and summer 14, which would you say we are in now?


Yep, they need a proper night with no heat or light. Nights in Australia will be longer than 8 hours, and flipping cold too! So 10-12 hours of no heat or light is fine for them and keeps them nice and healthy.

I'm still on 12 hours (8am-8pm) at the moment but will be gradually increasing it through April to 14 hours (7am-9pm)


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Yep, they need a proper night with no heat or light. Nights in Australia will be longer than 8 hours, and flipping cold too! So 10-12 hours of no heat or light is fine for them and keeps them nice and healthy.
> 
> I'm still on 12 hours (8am-8pm) at the moment but will be gradually increasing it through April to 14 hours (7am-9pm)


 sounds good to me, and if it keeps em healthy im all for that
thankyou ill correct my night times


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> sounds good to me, and if it keeps em healthy im all for that
> thankyou ill correct my night times


 Any time : victory:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I'm still on 12 hours (8am-8pm) at the moment but will be gradually increasing it through April to 14 hours (7am-9pm)


 it worked , soon as the lights went off and the heat , he got off the rock and went to his spot for sleeping


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

:2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> it worked , soon as the lights went off and the heat , he got off the rock and went to his spot for sleeping


:2thumb: great! Glad I could be of help!


----------

